# 2012 CAAD8 105 First Road Bike



## HTown (Jan 23, 2012)

I just ordered a 2012 CAAD8 5 Black color scheme. I have not riden it yet, no one had one in a 58 I could ride. I did ride a synapse / CAAD9. The CAAD9 was a little to racy in the ergo dept. but the Synapes felt almost too comfortable and not as responsive or quick. I am hoping the 2012 CAAD8 will be some where in between. I will using it for exercise and charity rides like MS150. Any feedback on the bike would be appreciated, anyone used the seat on this bike before?


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

Here's a review from a British web site that you might want to look at if you haven't. It's the model below yours in the lineup but same frame and some other components that are the same. It's a very positive review. 

CAAD8 Tiagra Review


----------



## HTown (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks, I saw that one. It helped convince me to pull the trigger last friday. I had to go ahead and move on the CAAD8 5 because a shop made a mistake on a listing but honored the mistake on their own and is selling me a CAAD8 5 for $999US. Sounded like a good deal to me.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice bike for sure. Enjoy.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## HTown (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks, I've heard alot about Cannondale but have never owned one. I hope it rides as well as I expect.


----------



## HTown (Jan 23, 2012)

So is $1k a good price for this bike?


----------



## HTown (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

HTown said:


> So is $1k a good price for this bike?


Are you willing and satisfied to pay $1k for this bike? If so, then it's a good price. If you were only willing to pay $800, then no, it's not a good price.


----------



## HTown (Jan 23, 2012)

Just Looking for a little feedback from someone that may know better than me. Not much info. on the net because it's a 2012.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

HTown said:


> Thanks, I saw that one. It helped convince me to pull the trigger last friday. I had to go ahead and move on the CAAD8 5 because a shop made a mistake on a listing but honored the mistake on their own and is selling me a CAAD8 5 for $999US. Sounded like a good deal to me.


For a msrp of $1450...Yes


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

That's a great price. As a point of reference, I paid $1300 for a new CAAD3 with a 105 / Ultegra mix 13 years ago. I think the point the other poster was trying to make is that it's all relative - any time you're happy with the deal, it's a "good" deal, that you can be satisfied with.


----------



## HTown (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the input, I am happy with it. I just wanted something like your feedback for some kind of reference. I will say when I was shopping craigslist. I saw almost no CAAD's if I did it was not an 8 only a couple of 10's from dealers. I adjusted my post, that just rubbed me the wrong way. We have been using the "Rocket Surgery" comment for a few years in the office, nice.


----------



## HTown (Jan 23, 2012)

Man can't wait for the bike to show up, supposed to be here tomorrow.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

HTown,

My first Cannondale was an M200 mountain bike in 95'. I like that bike so much I want to take it back from my b-in-law. I've been nothing but impressed by their frames/bikes, especially my current ones. You chose well.


----------



## HTown (Jan 23, 2012)

That's good to hear. I did alot of research and then went out and rode a couple different bikes. The Cannondale at the price point just appeared a more finished product. It was between a Scott Speedster or the Cannondale. It was a hard decision, I actually liked the colors available at the Tiagra and Sora levels better than the 105, S30 Caad8/5. But wanted to start out with 105. I have not seen the one I bought in person yet either, hopefully looks better than pics.


----------



## jne3 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd be interested in a ride report. I have considered a Caad 8 for the same reasons as you- worried that the Synapse might be a little too "comfy" but I already own a racy bike so the Caad 8 seems like a pretty good compromise.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

HTown said:


> .....hopefully looks better than pics.


They always do. It's like a new baby....it's real easy to get past the ugly, when it's yours.


----------



## HTown (Jan 23, 2012)

Picked it up last night, feels and looks really good. Looks alot better in person. Only a very short around the block last night but feels exactly like what I hoped for. During fitting we had change the stem to one 10cm shorter that actually made a big difference. It feels like I can put in alot of fast miles on this one. The seat leaves a little to be desired but we'll see how that goes. The tires are ok for training but I will be changing them after a few miles. For being the lower end elite level for CD the finish etc... is very good. The 105 set up is nice and smooth, shifts feel cleaner than the Sora / Tiagras I used before. I added some look keo pedals, 2CD bottle holders, Specialized Computer with some Specialized Comp shoes. I bought it all and still came in less than the quote I received for just the bike at other CD dealers around town. If your in the Houston area Bay Area Schwinn is a great group of guys, small family owned shop, owned by the same family since just after WWII. They stayed 1 1/2 hrs. after closing getting my fit right etc... and helping another customer, never felt rushed. I can't wait to put a few miles on her Saturday morning.


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

HTown said:


> During fitting we had change the stem to one 10cm shorter that actually made a big difference.


10cm??? Holy crap, how long was the original stem???


----------



## HTown (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry 10mm, it was either 110 or 100.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## PduxCycle (Feb 11, 2012)

i'm guessing it didn't happen then ...


----------



## Zupamario18 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Congratulations*

When i went into get my bike i was convinced that i was gonna buy the CAAD8 as they were going for $850 at my LBS, after riding one I was almost certain that i was gonna get it that is until I saw the Super Six was on sale for $1399 i rode the super six and after a little pleading with the wife i left with the super six. Happy riding enjoy your bike :thumbsup:


----------



## ErikH (Feb 16, 2011)

I just bought the same bike. Good luck with it.


----------



## AverageJoeCyclist (Sep 15, 2012)

*Great price for great bike!*

Just saw a review in Outside Magazine that named this bike as the best $1,500 road bike - so getting it for $1,000 was an excellent deal. And the review makes me wish I had not bought a different bike recently - otherwise I would rush out and get this one as it's on sale locally for $1,200!


----------

